# weak rubber back legs



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

This is not one of my goats, so doesnt realy need a right away answer.......
so I have nothing better to do on most saturdays so went to the sale, a group of goats, full grown does came in, they were thin and had weak, rubber back legs, and some it looked like the joints in the hips were not working right. I was just wondering what would cause the whole group to have this?


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

sounds like a Selenium/Vit E deficiency, it causes weak muscles/bones. If the area you're in is Deficient, vaccinate the goats with Bo-Se a RX drug


----------



## crgoats (Nov 8, 2011)

Were they fainting goats? The reason I ask is because sometimes my fainting goats faint while standing and their back legs stop working. I am pretty new to this, so I was just wondering.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Could be Polio ... did they eat any moldy hay?

Thiamine needs to be given... or if at least ...they need vitB complex.. that is better than nothing.. in case it is Polio.... :hug:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

They aren't Jessica's goats, Pam...they were at the sale she went to...luckily. 

I wonder if they weren't there because the owner didn't know how to treat them? That's to bad.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks Kylee... it could be ...you never know.... it is sad...


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Im sure they were there for that reason, I have just never seen that before so got me thinking what it could be. They looked bright eyed, skinny but not deathly skinny.And I dont think they were fainting goats or Im sure they would have fainted in the ring.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

possibly Selenium deficiency, worm load or maybe CAE type issue. :shrug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Im sure they were there for that reason, I have just never seen that before so got me thinking what it could be. They looked bright eyed, skinny but not deathly skinny.And I dont think they were fainting goats or Im sure they would have fainted in the ring.


 :hug:


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

did they look anything like 



?


----------



## cbelshe (Dec 15, 2013)

I inherited a sick 4 m/o goat. Supposedly weaned and was treated for eye infection by seller. Had been placed back on kid formula d/t increasing weakness and decreased appetite. When goat came to my care, she was incredibly weak, foul soft diarrhea,wet cough, eye discharge, and crackly lung sounds. Called vet given 2 doses of nuflor and daughter contacted seller n he said he was tx his herd for coccidious n we should tx her with corid for that. I pulled formula n fed grain and hay and oral electrolytes. Diarrhea cleared up but not to normal goat pellets but better and without foul odor. Lungs and cough not improving. Went by 2nd vet, given 2 shots excel with 2nd dose on 3rd day, banamine, b complex and robitussin. Lungs n cough seem to be clear but goat refuses to stand at all. Legs appear rubbery, appetite seems to be good and no longer forcing fluids. Is she toi old for FKS? I have no experience with goats and seem to be missing something here! Should I tx as an acidosis or is she that weak or just given up??


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Have you given her any BoSe (selenium)? How about fortified B Complex?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I agree with the BoSe but did either vet run a fecal?
I would also worry possible worm issue especially if you are seeing this more in the rear legs then front.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I think they have to still be on milk for fks. If she is still on milk gently swing forward and back and if you hear fluid in the gut its fks. I agree with the others about a fecal and maybe a shot of Bose.


----------



## SandraAnn (Oct 7, 2014)

Hi everyone, I hope you can help me. I have a heard of dairy kids last week I had a 5 month old start crying and the rear end was not working right. I watch her for a day or so and she became weak in the hips. She would fall down and I would have to help her get up, she would stand or lay down most of the time. When she was standing she was hunched over ears floppy and just sad. We ended up putting her down because she was obviously suffering, But NOW i have another doing it. It has got to be some thing other than just that one kid. 

Any Ideas?

Sandra


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What have you done so far? You will want to start your own thread to get more responses.

Do you give BoSe? Do your goats have a good loose mineral? Do you have whitetail deer? What are you feeding? Do you vaccinate? We need a lot more information.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Also..are they walking drunk..eye star gazing or dancing...get a temp...101.5 to 103.5 is normal.range....chexk lower inner eye lids for color...you want to see deep pink to red....are they eating drinking pooping berries and peeing just fine?
Start by giving a b complex shot then let us know how things are going and what you found...but do start your own thread so.it doesnt get lost....best wishes


----------



## Huskygirl (Jul 21, 2013)

I need y'all's help,my mama goat has been in the vets office for two months my vet Dr. John Allred has diagnosed her for having sclerosis has anybody heard of this in their goats I know nothing about it other than it's the bones deteriorating.. My decision is to have the goat fixed and let her live out her life here on my property. thanks in advance in any good advice that y'all have.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi Huskygirl....for better results on responses...its better to start your own thread...so you need does not go unnoticed or burried : ) Start a new thread and include answers to these questions : ) 

I have never heard of a goat having sclerosis? Not that they cant..I just personally never heard of it??? 

what are her symptoms?
whats your girls temp? 101.5 103.5 is normal range

You dont have to spay her to keep her as pet, unless you choose that...as long as there are no access to bucks..she will be fine..


----------



## Huskygirl (Jul 21, 2013)

Okay thank you so much.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Your welcome husky girl ...we will look for your post


----------



## Heather5887 (Apr 17, 2021)

xymenah said:


> did they look anything like
> 
> 
> 
> ?



What is the diagnosis for this little one?


----------

